# [SOLVED] Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook



## paxmir47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have XP Home Ver 2002 SP2, Office 2003(11.8134.8132) SP2 Automatic updates on. Outlook was working fine when I went to bed, next morning try to open and get: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook MAPI32.DLL is corrupt or the wrong version. Could have been caused by installing other messaging software. Reinstall Outlook. The only messaging software is Windows Live Messenger. Checked update history and found that KB890830 was installed in the middle of the night. This is Windows Mallicious Software Removal. Have tried renaming mapi.dll in c\windows\system32 and MAPI32.DLL & MSMAPI32.DLL in c\prog files\com files\system\mapi\1033 all to no avail. Please help. Really need to recover my files.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have a look here

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP011164781033.aspx


----------



## paxmir47 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

Went to the site, did as told nothing changed. When I opened the file fixmapi.exe nothing happened nor did it change the results. I restarted my computer and it took forever to boot.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

Try a system restore to a day before the update.


----------



## paxmir47 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

That was the first thing I did, plus multiple days prior no change.


----------



## paxmir47 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

This problem has been resolved. Found an aricle in Microsoft Knowledge Base that said run "Detect and Repair" from the HELP menu in any Office 2003 Program. I did that and am able to open OUTLOOK. Thanks for the many suggestions.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook*

Glad it is fixed!


----------



## williamjacobs (Nov 10, 2008)

If the above solution doesn't work,
I solved my problem by finding the file MSmapi32.dll and renaming it to MSmapi32.old.

This was found in the MS Knowledgebase and against all odds, it worked.


----------



## deirgey (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I am trying to rename mapi32.dll and i get this message: "need permission to perform this action". I am the administrator and I can't change the name of the file... can you help?


----------



## williamjacobs (Nov 10, 2008)

Permission issue can indicate the file is in use and, therefore, NOBODY should be changing it.

Make sure Outlook is closed when you try to rename mapi32.dll or MSmapi32.dll. 

If it already is closed, 
Check Task Manager for "Outlook" processes that failed to quit properly.

If that fails, 
Try again after booting into safe mode. (Press f8 and f5 keys alternately during bootup to get option menu and select "Safe Mode". 

If that doesn't work,
Pay attention to the file path (the order of folders you have to go through from the c drive to get to the mapi32.dll file)
Reboot.
Try to change the name using the "Safe Mode with Command prompt." and navigate through the folders using the change directory "cd" command. (you may need to type "c:" first to get to the main drive.)


----------



## gsaldana71 (Oct 14, 2009)

I found my answer in this blog and it worked after troubleshooting much like everyone else...



ray:http://blogs.inetium.com/blogs/mhodnick/archive/2006/07/18/257.aspx


----------

